# how to cycle d bol alone



## lilman (Apr 5, 2002)

hey i know sumone with acess to d bol but how is a good way to cycle d bol with nothing else? also what side affects can i expect if any?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 5, 2002)

Read This


----------



## lilman (Apr 5, 2002)

how do u think sust. would work with it?


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 11, 2002)

I heard that Naposims and Bionobol are the best. Is this true?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

You thinking of doing a cycle matt?

Hey, is it better to split dbols throughout the day or just take one at once?


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> You thinking of doing a cycle matt?
> 
> Hey, is it better to split dbols throughout the day or just take one at once?



This is actually a good question. One that is debated quite a bit. There are two schools of thought...wanna know?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

Sure.

fire away.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

Is it due to liver toxicity and half life?


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, it really has to do with half life. By splitting your dosages throughout the day you will get a more constant blood level and better results...but by taking it all at once you will not disturb the hypothalamic/pituitary axis as much, and will not lower your natural test levels as much.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

How does taking a larger dose at once have less of an immediate effect than smaller doses over time?


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> How does taking a larger dose at once have less of an immediate effect than smaller doses over time?



Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

well you said that taking it at once doesn't lower test levels as much (and i assumed you meant as much as you would if you split the dose).


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

Correct...studies have shown that a large single dose in the morning has little to no effect on leutenizing hormone or testosterone, while multiple doses throughout the day has a great effect.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2002)

Ah...so LH and test seem to be affected more from sustained release of drugs (or at least dbols). I see now.


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Ah...so LH and test seem to be affected more from sustained release of drugs (or at least dbols). I see now.



That is correct sir!


----------



## Want Mass (Apr 12, 2002)

Its really a matter of choice.....
It (D-Bol), has a half life of about 4 hours give or take......
Read this months MuscleMag International, they have a good article in there on just this Question....


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2002)

That is pretty funny Want Mass...the article said basically the same thing that I did!


----------



## rg1977 (Jun 6, 2004)

Is there anything i can take to avoid baldness from taking d-bol Propecia


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Maybe Dale Mabry will pass through since he has done some research on baldness drugs. I dont have that problem so I dont know about the stuff.

Advodart, propecia, finasteride - there are all kinds of things out there some that work better with certain compounds than others yada yada. If he doesn't come through in a couple days I can try and dig something up (by searching just like you would be doing).


----------



## Michael D (Jun 9, 2004)

I get nothing when I click on the "read this" link posted by Rusty.  Is it working for you guys?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2004)

Thats one issue with old ass posts on upgraded boards. It was a topic on this board so you could find it via searching I spose.

I think oral only is stupid, but thats JMO. If you can't stick then stay with the damn legals and stay away from "drugs."


----------



## Michael D (Jun 10, 2004)

My buddy was very impressed with his 200 Naps over the course of a little over 4 weeks.  I guess he was around the 35mg a dose day.  He put on a lot of pounds and his strength went up from around 470-480 to 500-510 on the bench.  He has been off for about a month now with no loss of strength.  He won't shoot so I guess it is better to buy some real orals instead of paying more for less with the legal stuff.


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

Guys that use steroids are always so adament when they say..."If you are too much of whimp to stick yourself, then you shouldn't be using steroids..." (NO OFFENSE MUDGE  )

I don't know why they say this. Yes, its "healthier" to use injectables over orals for sure, but there are simply some people out there that are very fearful of needles or just don't want to go that route. If they want to use all orals and are willing to deal with the extra health risk I see nothing wrong with it really. I know many guys that ONLY run oral cycles and they do quite well...some on the National level bodybuilding scene. 

I know that I personally HATE needles....despise them and don't even want to look at them!! However, if I were ever to cross over to the illegal side of things (doubtful as I'm already 35 and have been natural this long), I would "get over it" for health reasons. However, site injecting would be OUT OF THE QUESTION!! How do guys do this sh%t?? LOL.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I know that I personally HATE needles....despise them and don't even want to look at them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> gopro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2004)

Come on Up! Bring me some goodies while you're at it...............................
You like you're steak Med Rare?


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Come on Up! Bring me some goodies while you're at it...............................
> You like you're steak Med Rare?


You called me a whimp so I'm coming for your hide!! But after I'm done with ya we can sit down for a steak and some VPX handouts. I like mine medium well though...the steak, not the VPX stuff...


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Correct...studies have shown that a large single dose in the morning has little to no effect on leutenizing hormone or testosterone, while multiple doses throughout the day has a great effect.


wouldn't it also seem that a decent insulin spike in the AM would go good with this protocol since elevated serum insulin levels reduce SHBG ?


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> wouldn't it also seem that a decent insulin spike in the AM would go good with this protocol since elevated serum insulin levels reduce SHBG ?


Wow, that came out of nowhere! I must have wrote that over a year ago!  But yes, that would seem to make sense!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Guys that use steroids are always so adament when they say..."If you are too much of whimp to stick yourself, then you shouldn't be using steroids..." (NO OFFENSE MUDGE  )


I think if someone is going to go HALF WAY then they would be better off not even knowing the substances existed. Stay legal, dont ever have to worry about health issues, getting busted, all that stuff. I dont see someone popping pills and nothing more generally speaking, having blood pressure meters at home, getting blood work done, etc etc

If you aren't looking for serious gains (eventually reaching a point where you stay on 9 months out of the year) then you can forget orals IMO. I believe in either all the way or not at all, I dont compromise well.

Why take all the risks when you wont have much of the gains to show for it, if you want to look like Brad Pitt then go find something else.


----------



## gopro (Jun 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I think if someone is going to go HALF WAY then they would be better off not even knowing the substances existed. Stay legal, dont ever have to worry about health issues, getting busted, all that stuff. I dont see someone popping pills and nothing more generally speaking, having blood pressure meters at home, getting blood work done, etc etc
> 
> If you aren't looking for serious gains (eventually reaching a point where you stay on 9 months out of the year) then you can forget orals IMO. I believe in either all the way or not at all, I dont compromise well.
> 
> Why take all the risks when you wont have much of the gains to show for it, if you want to look like Brad Pitt then go find something else.


See, but this is wrong my friend. I already said, I know National Level competitors...that I have worked with...that won't do a needle and have been 245 and 3% bodyfat...shredded to the bone, winning major shows, etc. The fact that you MUST use injectables is a myth...gainswise anyway. With dbol, adrol, anavar, winstrol, primobolan, halotestin, etc, you can be an absolute freak. You may end up quite unhealthy, but you can reach close to the top of the totem pole. It may not be the smartest way to go, but injectables are not the only way.


----------



## BCC (Jun 12, 2004)

I wouldn't say mudge is wrong about anything. He didn't really say gains couldn't be achieved with orals only. It can be done...but why? 

 I was absolutely terrified of needles before my first cycle, but when you want something badly enough, you will find a way.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2004)

I am not saying you can't do well, I dont believe its healthy. Moving from anadrol/dbol stacks and then cutting on mass amounts of halo/winny/var? Just not something I would personally do to myself, thats all 

I'm no needle lover and my first stick took me 30 minutes, but I feel its the best route, orals are an addition to the injectables for me and I do take breaks from them (as right now).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> The fact that you MUST use injectables is a myth...gainswise anyway. With dbol, adrol, anavar, winstrol, primobolan, halotestin, etc, you can be an absolute freak.


Ok, how 'bout we say, you MUST use injectables to run a relatively safe cycle. Geez Gopro, don't go giving newbs the impression it's ok to do long term oral only cycles.  

I don't care what level someone is at, running 17aa oral only cycles for long periods of time is just plain stupid.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> With dbol, adrol, anavar, winstrol, primobolan, halotestin, etc, you can be an absolute freak.


Who would wanna be a freak with no liver?  Worse yet...a freak with a limp rod?


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2004)

Can any of you guys read??? 

I mentioned again and again how much more unhealthy doing all orals is than doing a combo of injectables and orals. When I said that Mudge was wrong, it was because I thought he was implying that you cannot make the same kind of gains with orals as you can with a combo of the two. Maybe I misread what he wrote, and if I did I apologize.

Now, don't preach to me about preaching to anyone, newbies or vets, that its ok to run long term orals...or long term anything, because as you know, I am against the use of steroids for EVERYONE except those at the highest levels of competition. And even then, I wish they didn't exist at all.

So, "stay natural," is what I preach!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2004)

I dont doubt that, football players told of dbol sitting on tables in big bowls for anyone to grab a handfull, all kinds of stories like that with heavy oral use. Much easier to adminster, I can see the attraction there.

How long would someone live though? Someone would have to have a pretty stout liver to make it through heavy use like that I think. Some people have it, some dont.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2004)

Mudge, do you still have that pic of kids waiting in line to get a shot?  This would be a good time to post that pic.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2004)

You betcha.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15114


----------



## gopro (Jun 13, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont doubt that, football players told of dbol sitting on tables in big bowls for anyone to grab a handfull, all kinds of stories like that with heavy oral use. Much easier to adminster, I can see the attraction there.
> 
> How long would someone live though? Someone would have to have a pretty stout liver to make it through heavy use like that I think. Some people have it, some dont.


No doubt...all oral cycles are gonna spank the liver...and while some might actually survive it, many others could get seriously hurt. My only point is, people ARE doing it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 14, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You betcha.


 That's a classic.


----------



## Just a guy (Jun 14, 2004)

easy answer.. DONT DO ORAL CYCLES ONLY.


----------



## Michael D (Jun 14, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You betcha.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15114


 
 That is awesome.  You notice how the seriousness fades from the victim to the 5th guy in line.  Next up is a bit worried but the next 3's amusement increases with each kid.


----------



## gopro (Jun 14, 2004)

Just a guy said:
			
		

> easy answer.. DONT DO ORAL CYCLES ONLY.


Genius!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 14, 2004)

> The fact that you MUST use injectables is a myth...gainswise anyway.


he should rephrase that, instead of saying _must_ he should say _should_. I got respect for your knowledge gopro, but I gotta majorly disagree with ya bro. There may be some exceptions to the rule, but if you are gonna seriously be juicing and you can't do the needle thing, you might as well forget it IMO. And not even specifically teh liver b/c the liver damages, while pertanent, and also exaggerated. Its just not as productive plain and simple. Orals have their place, but the pillar or staple of your cycle is foolish. You can't be on as long for starters and I could go on and on. everyone knows teh deal with it. You say people ARE doing it, well that may be but since what point in human history has it been a good idea to do domething just b/c others _are_ doing it! if you want to get serious, you need to start injecting your AAS, ya feel me..


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 15, 2004)

What up Mon! An all oral cycle huh? Well I've never personally danced like that before.Halo/ winnie/ D bol sounds like liver recipe for concrete, mortar,gravel.Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit play'n and bust out them 22's and 23's. Step on tha wild side and let your nuts hang homey ! Peace and Love   PS to my Homeys  I'm 47-0-0 , 2: 27 2nd round, KO,Friday, Japan, Hisoroma Dome, I'm still represent'n! Much Love


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2004)

Mikhal said:
			
		

> Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quit play'n and bust out them 22's and 23's. Step on tha wild side and let your nuts hang homey !


Yo Mikhal!  Good to see you bro.  22's?  That's a harpoon to my candy white ass.  Nothing but 25's here.  


> Peace and Love PS to my Homeys I'm 47-0-0 , 2: 27 2nd round, KO,Friday, Japan, Hisoroma Dome, I'm still represent'n! Much Love


Congratulations!  47 and 0. You ARE da man.


----------

